

5 Exciting Things to Look Forward to in HTML 5 - mdasen
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/5_exciting_things_in_html_5.php

======
scorxn
Practically speaking, I wonder how long custom tags will remain as flexible as
they appear in the spec. It won't take long for search engines to decide their
preferred tags, how they're weighted and how they relate. Then our tag schema
will pretty much have to follow suit to rank well. It'll be like the rel
naming conventions, only on a larger scale.

------
wabicat
I really like the custom tag names rather than constantly doing <div
id="something">.

------
saterdaies
Will the video tag work with any video format across browsers? be limited?

~~~
shadytrees
Firefox and Opera are both backed Ogg Theora [1] [2]. WebKit (Safari and, I
guess?, Chrome) looks like it has QuickTime formats with more being supported
down the road [3]. (These are all pretty old articles I remember from the top
of my head. I'd predict that the body of video formats will probably stabilize
soon with Theora winning.)

[1]: [http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/05/support-for-html-
video-...](http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/05/support-for-html-video-
element-in.html)

[2]: [http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/a-call-for-video-on-
the-w...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/a-call-for-video-on-the-web-
opera-vid/)

[3]: <http://webkit.org/blog/140/html5-media-support/>

------
windsurfer
<canvas> is already here and supported by all major browsers. Except IE, of
course.

~~~
jws
But they are adding text support to <canvas>, and for that I celebrate. I look
forward to not drawing my graph labels with the Hershey vector fonts.

------
dchest
contentEditable and designMode is nothing new.

